# Plant ID



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi,

I've recently seen this plant at a few LFS. What is it?

Thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Giant Hygro?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like it. The lower leaves look the emersed form and the top ones are the submersed form. I got a bunch in a 40. Its a pretty nice plant. My question is, is it Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis' or Hygrophila corymbosa 'Stricta'? Or is it something not currently in the plantfinder?


----------

